

Experimental music from very short C programs - dorkitude
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtQdIYUtAHg&feature=youtu.be

======
kennywinker
So cool. It'd be interesting to re-frame this in a non 8bit context. Maybe by
piping it into a nice midi synth or some kind of drum machine. Does it hold
up?

